# Appli Apple Watch détection perte (oubli) iPhone



## pao2 (14 Avril 2016)

Bonjour,

Je recherche une appli qui ferait sonner la montre lorsqu'on s'éloigne trop de l'iPhone. Simplement une appli qui permettrait de rappeler qu'on a oublié son téléphone au bureau ou dans la voiture.
Il suffirait que la montre sonne lorsqu'elle perd la connexion avec l'iPhone.


----------



## Dem81 (16 Juin 2016)

Salut, Tu as lookout 

Lookout – Security, Backup and Missing Device par Lookout, Inc.
https://appsto.re/fr/zr_6z.i


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Novembre 2016)

Lookout trop complet n'est pas donné !
rien de plus simple ?


----------



## Dan93160 (14 Septembre 2017)

DireWolf


----------



## Chlafon (10 Novembre 2017)

En plus ça bouffe la batterie


----------

